# Why must my cats drink the water with their paw



## RayOfAsh (Sep 22, 2003)

Some of my cats like to bap the water, and then try to pick it up with their paw, and then lick the paw. Are they cleaning themselves?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I've had cats that did that too. I think they just like to eat with their fingers, just the way kids do!


----------



## RayOfAsh (Sep 22, 2003)

Well i know some of my cats like to sit like we do lol.


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

i've had cats do that , one cat would knock the bowl with his paw to splash it before he drank. and also had one who would only drink from a faucet!!
the vet told me this was because some cats can't see the water in the bowl so they have to touch it or have it moving so they can see it to drink it.


----------



## seppy55 (Dec 15, 2003)

My cats were always trying to move the water in their bowl and it would end up that they would push the bowl all over the room spilling most of the water out. I recently got one of those fresh flow water fountains that creates a stream so the water moves. They don't bat at the water anymore and they certainly can't move it around because it's too heavy.


----------



## Cyprian (Jun 25, 2003)

My cat Orion does this all the time! Whew, at least Iknow now he isnt the only weird cat to do this


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

Lilly is obsessed with water, she runs every time we flush the toilet..turn on the sink...bath....do dishes. It can get annoying sometimes. She bats the water also and licks it off. 

I got them a water fountain and they all seem to really like it http://www.lovethatcat.com has one fairly cheap.

It doesnt help all the way with Lilly, only now Idont worry she isnt getting enough water. She really loves to bat the water fountain and lick her paw :wink:


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

Moby drinks paws full of water if he can't reach it with his head... He drinks water out of my glasses this way. :x


----------



## mismodliz (Dec 5, 2003)

Stephen eats this way! She picks up pieces of food with her paw and eats out of it!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

mismodliz said:


> Stephen eats this way! She picks up pieces of food with her paw and eats out of it!


Hehe what a little raccoon! My little Sugar does this too sometimes its funny! Mostly she likes to play soccer with her food and then eat it. My cats don't bat at the water Thank Goodness b/c I'm not home most of the time to clean it up if they did. The only time the water is knocked about is when my cats are chasing one another and bump the water. :wink:


----------



## seppy55 (Dec 15, 2003)

I got my fountain from petguys.com 
it was like $23 and much cheaper than any other website


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Great site seppy, thanks!


----------

